# Running out of superlatives E560 is the bees knees



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
was really worried reading horror stories here about Swift. Got my Bessie E560 yeaterday and it's magic....NO faults! Thank you Brownhills you were brill.! My 4th and best motorhome from new!
Barry


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome to the Happy Bessacarr Owners club Barry . Total membership just you and me at the moment it seems, although I guess there may be some others out there.

I think we've all been reeling in horror at some of the shocking stories of rank bad quality and poor design, but ours has been and still is great as a near ten-year-old with 74,000 on the clock.

Hope you, too, enjoy a long and trouble-free time with yours.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hurray for some good news ! This is as it should be and I hope that very soon we'll be joining the Happy Bessacarr Owners Club too ! We're a good way here as we love the shower room, kitchen, layout, heating and lighting.

G


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Bessacarr e560 "£$%^&*()!*

For once, lost 4 words!
So pleased with the new van! Spent the weekend in Newark and went to the Lincoln show (got the van too late to book up for the MHF siate)
Barry


----------



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

You were lucky, my E530 is riddled with faults!!! So bad that I need replacement worktops, roof sealing boards, GRP repairs, scuttle leaking with rusty engine, it's a mess.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Still bees knees*

Did 2500 miles in France Italy
Still love it
Pictures going on myspace soon http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

love the pictures, just showed the misses and now she wants to go.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm a member of the happy Bessacarr too. Got an E495. Great layout. Love the large lounge at the back. Ours is 9 months old and now has 8000miles on the clock. Just come back from my first ever 2 weeks in France. Had a great time. Can't wait to get back and do some more exploring, possibly further afield.

Phil


----------

